# Help Needed For Configuring Gamepad with PCSX2



## topgear (Dec 9, 2009)

Guys just got WWE Smavkdown vs Raw 2007 PS2 game. Configured it correctly to run with P2S bios with PCSX2 

Game is staring just fine and I'm able to use only 1 gamepad to select the options and everything else but I'm not able to control the character.

But I'm not able to configure the controllers correctly. I've still those cheap PS2 look alike game pad with vibration. Tried configuring with both lilypad and 
the default plugin. But no success.

BTW, when I connect 2 pads I can use one of them but the the 2nd gamepad though showing in the game screen but it's not selectable I mean I'm not able to play versus  mode after even connecting two controllers.

ie player 1P vs. 2P - I'm only getting Player 1P selectable but the 2P though showing top side of the game screen it's not selectable.

Another thing is while I started a game against the cpu ( com  ) anyway with only 1P I'm not able to control the character as it should be.

Guys can somebody please post a pic of the game-pad config window using PCSX2 default gamepad plugin or lilypad so that the game pads works correctly with the game I mentioned above.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

I used the SSSPSX PAD Plug-In Pressure mod 1.7.0 and it was the simplest to configure. Never had any problems to get the controls to work, it was only the games which ran like garbage.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2009)

At last figured it out!

PCSX2 has option for setup 2 gamepads in it's interface. I selected the 1st gamepad config option and selected SSSPSX PAD Plug-In. Configured pad1 and pad2 with it. Now the second conteroller box of pcsx2 was selected as lilypad. So I've selcted SSSPSX PAD Plug-In for that also and volia! two of gamepads perfectly showing and selectable in the game.

About the controls - when running the game - went into options and make two gamepads type B and now I can perfectly play the game


----------

